

Show HN: TeamChirp – Collaboration perfected - arjitc
http://www.teamchirp.com/

======
arjitc
Hey there!

Teamchirp is a team collaboration tool which I've created over the last 2 - 3
months with some input from my friends and a few people who work at startups.
I'd like to hear what you think of it!

tl;dr Team(Chat + Discuss + Tasks + Notes) = TeamChirp

------
anubhabb
Nice effort, but collaboration demands more - much more. I'd suggest play
around with Asana, Trello a little more if you've not done already to gain
insights on other aspects of collaboration.

All th best

~~~
arjitc
Thanks, I'll have a look into Trello, I've used Asana in the past.

